# RP Mitspieler gesucht



## MasterKahr (25. März 2015)

Grüße euch,

 

ich habe einen kleinen und netten RP Server gefunden auf dem man wirklich gute RP spielen kann. Leider fehlt es ein wenig an Usern um seine Vorhaben in die Wege leiten zu können. Daher suche ich einige Mitspieler die Lust auf RP haben und gemeinsam etwas aufbauen. Evtl hat ja jemand Lust einen eigenen Orc Clan zu gründen der erst mit den Tieren zieht und irgendwann sesshaft wird oder eine Diebesgilde auszuspielen die wächst und wächst mit jedem Raub. Es gibt einfach unbegrenzt viele Möglichkeiten und auch wird für Gilden gemappt und genau so werden NPC´s gesetzt sollte man über eine gewisse Hypezeit hinauskommen. Also könnte dieser Oc Clan zB irgendwann sein eigenes Fort haben oder die Diebesgilde ihre eigene Kanalisation wie in Skyrim. Also wenn ihr Lust habt schaut einfach mal vorbei, ein Blick wird sich lohnen.

 

-->>Lythoria WOW RP<<--

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und hoffenlicht sehen wir uns.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. März 2015)

Klingt nach Privatserver?


----------



## MasterKahr (26. März 2015)

Ein kleiner einfacher Server von irgendeinen Betreiber. Einnahmen werden damit in keiner Weise erzielt und der Server existiert schon seid 5 Jahren trotz geringer Useranzahl. Man will einfach nur RP spielen können und dies ungehindert. Schau vorbei und überzeug dich selbst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. März 2015)

Hätte schon irgendwie Interesse, wie funktioniert sowas denn?


----------



## Patiekrice (26. März 2015)

meh. Wo isn das Regelwerk? Habe immer Probleme mit meinen RP-Chars.


----------

